# Tesla has the best blindspot monitoring!



## JasonF (Oct 26, 2018)

Today I was driving on a 4-lane island lazily winding divided road through a neighborhood with a 40 mph speed limit. It wasn't busy, but had a few scattered vehicles that were driving kind of slow. I approached one such van on the left, checked all of the mirrors, and moved to the right, since I had to be there at the next major intersection.

The car screamed at me and forced me back into the left lane. I looked right and saw nothing there, even on the turn signal camera, so I tried again. More screaming and forcing back into the left lane. This time, there was a car just closing into the space very rapidly, and that other car panic braked and nearly crashed because the road was wet.

Apparently what happened was this car was weaving around the slow cars at close to 70 mph (looking at Dashcam later I could see it zoom up behind me like I was parked), and though I couldn't see it approaching in the rear view or side mirrors because of the curves in the road and trees on the island, the blindspot monitoring caught a glimpse of it, knew it was there, and also knew how fast it was approaching. It predicted that if I changed lanes just before the other car arrived, it would hit me, and wouldn't let me do that.

I've seen other blindspot monitoring in other vehicles, but I've never seen one that behaves predictively like that. It figured all of that from the tiny and kind of crappy rear camera. That's pretty damn good.

Oh, and this was with HW 2.5, so it's not even fancy FSD tech.


----------



## SoFlaModel3 (Apr 15, 2017)

To be fair Tesla has the worst blind spot monitoring because they left out the easiest thing to do (an indicator light on the side mirror)


----------



## JasonF (Oct 26, 2018)

SoFlaModel3 said:


> To be fair Tesla has the worst blind spot monitoring because they left out the easiest thing to do (an indicator light on the side mirror)


I think it's a fair trade for not crashing into someone I couldn't even see until the last second.


----------



## SoFlaModel3 (Apr 15, 2017)

JasonF said:


> I think it's a fair trade for not crashing into someone I couldn't even see until the last second.


Touché


----------



## msjulie (Feb 6, 2018)

JasonF said:


> I think it's a fair trade for not crashing into someone I couldn't even see until the last second.


I would pay to also have the yellow light cause I think together it's even better


----------



## JasonF (Oct 26, 2018)

msjulie said:


> I would pay to also have the yellow light cause I think together it's even better


Of course more warnings are better, but I have a 2018 model, and there isn't much hope of an unused LED being in there all along. But what it does have is better than I could hope for without a light being present.


----------



## msjulie (Feb 6, 2018)

@Jason F Yeah no hidden light, I swapped my mirrors out for some that work better for nighttime glare (for me) and nothing fun hiding in there.


----------

